#    ?
!   " "   .   .                ,    ,               .
  -      ,  ,            ,          ?
   .

----------

> ?


 ,     .

----------


## ..S.

.   

   .  60.24.   , .     .       .     .  -.

----------

.    ,   ,    ,   - ?

----------


## vlad651



----------

.

----------


## ..S.

.   

   ,   2-3 "" -   .   . ,      "",   !       .

----------

*..S.*!!!   ,         .

----------


## ..S.

" ",           .  ,   300-500 .  .,     .  50 .     ,  50 . - 0,35%.      +0,8%.       100 .,    ,   -    .   .    1 .         ,     ,    !

----------

:Smilie: .       " !",      ...

----------


## shoka

:    ,   ,            . ,  ,      (    )   .       -     ,      ?   ,    ?

----------

> )   .


    .,    , .

----------


## shoka

> .,    , .


      ?

----------


## .

.        .
      ,

----------

> ?


  ,   .346.26

...       , *    ,       * (,   () )   20  ,     ;

----------


## shoka

,    ,      , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


 ,    ,   - ""   .

----------


## shoka

!   :yes:

----------

.   5     (, )
    .        ,   8 .    ,   .        ?
  ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


.
    .

----------

...
     -  ???

----------


## .

**

----------


## 2007

,     .         ????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 2007

,    10          44   20

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## 2007

20

----------


## 2007

20

----------


## Andyko

?
         ,     .
  ,       ,        .

----------

> ,    10          44   20


        .        .

----------

?              .       . 

       ?         .          ...    - ?   ,     -      ? 
       9-       ,         ,  ?
  -    -          ?
.

----------


## Andyko

> 


 -   .

----------

.   ?        -    (        ),         ?

----------



----------


## Fraxine

> -   .


 ,   !!! ,  .

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?58844

----------


## Fraxine

,  -    :Embarrassment:       ,          (  03-11-02/249  01.10.2007).   ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## gms65

.   .    .     ,      ???

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


 ,    .          .

----------


## -

> .    ,   ,    ,   - ?


vlad651      "" ?       ,      ,   /    . .
      ,(    )        ,    ,            .     ,       20 .       ,  .  .

----------

?      ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

!

----------


## ..S.

-  -  ,  60.24,
-    .
-     20   1152016.
-  =    -        -      .
-      (    ).

----------


## Inga-glaz

(..  )    ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------

, ,    ,    ()   ,        .      3 ,     ?

----------


## .

? 
 ,  .   3   .    ,        ,

----------

,  .

----------

!    .  ,  60.24 - ,  () -    .   2009   ,   , ,     , ,    ....   ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

!

----------

,   -6%,     /     .         ,       , ?

----------


## .

?

----------

. -

----------

:  -6%,     /    ,  2009    .    ? ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,

----------


## Ego

-

----------

.            ,   ,         2009

----------


## Ego

/

----------

, ,

----------


## Ego

,       ,     

   ,

----------

!  !

----------


## 2011

,  ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ..S.

?  ,  ,   ( -   )    .      ( ),   ( ).     .   ,        .      , ..       .      .,   .

----------

,        !?!     ,   ,     ,       .

----------


## 2011

2011,      ,     ,   ,

----------


## ..S.

()    !

----------

.        (  )  ?         .  ?   ,    ().    ,    .     ?     ?     .   .

----------


## ..S.

** ,      ,      ,      ,    5 ,   10   7.

----------

> ** ,      ,      ,      ,    5 ,   10   7.


    ,   ?    ,    .
    ?     ,     .

----------


## .

. ,

----------

> . ,


,  .    ?       ?

----------

> .   
> 
>    ,   2-3 "" -   .   . ,      "",   !       .


  , ...     ( )... ,         ?    ,     ""...    ...

----------

,   " " -        11 ,  .    ?

----------


## kt

> .


      ...
1. .5 .2 . 346.26        (          -  )
2. . 2.1. .2    22.05.2003  54- ,           **        (, ).      .   .  -      ,   .   ... 
  ,    **   -   ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Valuable

,  60,24,   17.12.09.   -.

     ,          ,     1 ,        ? 1 ?

        ,          .     .       (  ?   )?    (        ). 

         .    (   )    80 .          .           (      )     ?

  )))

----------


## ..S.

,      . ,  .       ,      .    .         /. ,   ,    , . /     ,           / .    ,       ,     ,     !  .    !

----------


## Valuable

,     ,            ?

----------


## ..S.

?  .   ,      ,  ..   ,   , . , ,    -?      .   ...

----------


## Valuable

,         ))   :Embarrassment: 

   ?

----------


## 34

> ,     ,            ?


          .

----------

, ,     ,      ,         .            (  ).      .

----------


## Feminka

**,     !

----------


## 34

> , ,     ,      ,         .            (  ).      .


  ,      ?

----------


## Valuable

?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


?  - .      ?

----------


## Valuable

,           ?

----------

!

----------


## ..S.

,   .      .   .       .

----------


## Valuable

:
...   ,  ,    ()  ,     ,       .   ,            ,     () -  . ,     (    28.09.2006 N 03-11-04/3/424):           ()     ,      (  -  ),         -      .
 , ,      ,        ,              .

               (         )

----------


## ..S.

?      ,     .     ?

----------


## Valuable

.        .        .       ,         ,..   (   )      (    ),        . 

                   .

----------


## 34

> .        .        .       ,         ,..   (   )      (    ),        . 
> 
>                    .


    ?

----------


## Valuable

> ?


  ,      .

----------


## 34

> ,      .


1)            .    .
2)   ,               . ,      .   .

----------


## Valuable

> 1)            .    .
> 2)   ,               . ,      .   .


,     ,      ((

----------


## 34

> ,     ,      ((


 ,          346.28:   "...        - ...     (*   )* -    ,    5, 7 ( ,      )    11  2  346.26  ."

----------


## Valuable

> ,          346.28:   "...        - ...     (*   )* -    ,    5, 7 ( ,      )    11  2  346.26  ."


          ?      ?

----------


## ..S.

,     ... :Lupa:       ?      ?    60.24 -    .  , ,  ,     .

----------


## Valuable

> ,     ...


        ?

----------


## ..S.

,   ...  -   .

----------


## 34

> ,     ...      ?      ?    60.24 -    .  , ,  ,     .


     .       .

----------


## ..S.

-,    ,         . ,   1  2006       ,          .               ,          .       ?   ,      (. . ). ,    ,       ,       ,    .        .   ,   -   .         .    , ,   ,  .     , , ,     .   -    ,     .    .

 ,       ,   .     . ,            . ,      ,     ,        .

 :       ,      ,    (.     16.02.2006  03-11-02/ 41).  ,         ,           .

----------


## ..S.

-,       (--):

           ,   2  346.26  ,                               .

         ,      ,      .

   ,     ,  ,    ,  ,      -,                     ,   .
.. 
1)        , 
2)  3-    ,      (  + /  ),
3)            ...

    .    ,    .

----------


## papka

.

       (   )     .      ?
   .     60.24.        .    ?    .       ,         ().

----------


## 34

> .
> 
>        (   )     .      ?
>    .     60.24.        .    ?    .       ,         ().


       .

  .      60.24 (60.24.3)
  -
71.21.1      
  :
-   , ,     
- ,       ..

----------


## papka

> .
> 
>   .      60.24 (60.24.3)
>   -
> 71.21.1      
>   :
> -   , ,     
> - ,       ..



. .. , 60.24    ?   ,     ,   .
     .    -  .    60.24???  :Smilie: 
   ?    .    .      .

----------


## Valuable

> -,       (--):
> 
>            ,   2  346.26  ,                               .
> 
>          ,      ,      .
> 
>    ,     ,  ,    ,  ,      -,                     ,   .
> .. 
> 1)        , 
> ...



.   ))

                  ((

----------


## 34

> . .. , 60.24    ?   ,     ,   .
>      .    -  .    60.24??? 
> .


60.24       
 :

60.24.3      
 .

----------


## papka

. )
   ?     . .    (  ), .      .    -? 60.24    ?

----------


## 34

> . )
>    ?     . .    (  ), .      .    -? 60.24    ?


 .       .

----------

!       60.24.  .   ,       (1-2 )    .       ?

----------

> .    ,   ,    ,   - ?


     ,       ,     !!!

----------


## 34

> !       60.24.  .   ,       (1-2 )    .       ?


. 346.26 - "5)        ,     ,*        (,   () )*   20  ,     ; "
**   ,  .

----------

2002  .    .    .      .  . \   ..

----------


## sharov19

,    " " (1-2)

----------


## 34

> ,    " " (1-2)


       . "  "(   )    .     -  ,    .

----------


## vaganadezhda

, ,  .    3  .    , 2 -  .    . ,   3 .         ( ),         (     )?     .    -

----------


## tag20

!       60.24.       51.57()

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...

----------


## Irrinaaaa

,   ,     ,  ,  5  ,         .     . ( 60),      ,              (   ).    2-3     (-    ).      ( - )      (     )  ,            2-3 ?        ,         ,  ? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

???     ?      ...        ?       ??

----------


## 34

.    ,      .  ?

----------


## Andyko

*34*,       ?

----------


## 34

> *34*,       ?


" 5  ,         ."

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 34

> 


    .  -     ,  -  ,   . (        *Irrinaaaa* ,   ).

----------


## Andyko

> -


        ?

----------


## 34

> ?


         .   *Irrinaaaa*     .

----------


## .

*34*,     .      ,       :Wink:  


> ** .    ,      ,   ,     .

----------


## 34

> *34*,     .      ,


  .    ,   *Irrinaaaa*   .    ,  ,  . -  ,        .     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 34

> ?


      ?      . -   : "1.4.   (  ) ()   .."     .

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ,

----------


## 34

> ,


   15    .

----------


## Irrinaaaa

,  !!!!! .... :Redface:          .        .... :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> 15    .


 ?
    ?

----------


## Yak32

.          60.24./ 60.24.1/ 60.24.2/ 60.24.3        6%.   -   ?
      ?

----------


## Andyko

> -   ?





> ?


 **

----------

> **


    ,      ,   ?

----------


## Yak32

> ,      ,   ?


   ,  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Yak32*,       -        .

----------


## Yak32

> *Yak32*,       -        .


 ?      ,     !

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## Yak32

> 


  !

----------


## Allapanteleeva

!  !       5 ,     ,     ,        .   ,      ,    .   ?         ,      .   ,     ,     .            ?

----------


## .

, .  ?       .
-       ?
    "".   ,

----------


## Allapanteleeva

-,     -  10.
 "" ,      , ,   . !!  :yes:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Allapanteleeva

?         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Allapanteleeva

,    ,       2914.,         ?

----------


## .

6000   1  1,295  1 3  15% = 3497
   2914?

----------


## Allapanteleeva

> 6000   1  1,295  1 3  15% = 3497
>    2914?


  6.,  5. ,     ,    !   ! ..               ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Allapanteleeva

,    ,              ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Allapanteleeva

,     ,                 ?  ,

----------


## .

-     ,   .        ?

----------


## Allapanteleeva

!      ,       !

----------


## .



----------


## Allapanteleeva

!  !
  ,     ,    ,   ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Allapanteleeva

!!!

----------

.
  .  ,    :
-     ( 60.24),   .       .    ,    -     ?         -                ? 
   .  :Smilie:

----------


## 34

> ?
>     ?


?

----------

.      .         /?   ?     ? 
    ?

----------


## .

*34*,    ,      .



> /?


  ?  ?

----------

, ,  .

----------


## 34

> *34*,    ,      .
>   ?  ?


       .   : "   "     15    .     .      .           .

----------


## .

,   . -,         ,     .
**,

----------

> ,   . -,         ,     .


.       ?   635   : "    ."      .

----------


## 34

. - "   ."

----------


## Andyko

*34*,

----------


## 34

> *34*,


  ,   .           .              .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   .


        "-",     ,    .

----------


## 34

> "-",     ,    .


  ,   .365    ,                ()?

----------


## Andyko

,            .

----------


## 34

> ,            .


    -  "  ** * ."*  ..  -      -  .       (..     )    .

----------


## Andyko

> -


  :Wink: 
      ,

----------


## 34

> ,


         .      -    .

----------


## .

,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## 34

> ,     ?


       .2.          ,      .

----------


## .

...    ,    ,      ?

----------


## 34

> ...    ,    ,      ?


   ,     ,      .     ?

----------


## .

*34*,            ,              .     . 
       .   ?

----------


## 34

> *34*,              .     .


 635     ,   .      ?

----------


## .

*34*,     .             :Wink:

----------


## 34

> *34*,     .


   .       !

----------


## .

-,   ?
  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> ,      .     ?


    ,         ,    ...

----------


## 34

> -,   ?
>   ,


 -     . 
                   .632  ???!

----------


## 34

> ,         ,    ...


         .

----------


## .

*34*,     -     .     .     .   ,

----------


## 34

> *34*,     -     .     .     .   ,


"...    ..."      .     ,        ,  ,        . 
 .2  635    ,      ,   .                .

----------


## .

> ,        ,


 .   ? 



> .2  635    ,      ,


 ,    .
       .    ,     ,

----------


## 34

> ,


    .   - "...    ..."   - "...     ** ..." ..   ,   .

----------


## .

,   .          .
     ,   .   -         :Wink:

----------


## 34

> ,   .          .
>      ,   .   -


1.   -     .
2.   : "     ,   ."
3.        .
4.       .   .   ,         .

----------


## .

4.     .        :Wink:

----------

!       (/)        .    ,    ...       ,     ,        .       ,   (      ).               (     ).           -     :Confused:

----------


## .

**,   ?      ? 
     .

----------


## 34

:1:  .    .             ,       :Demonstration: !

----------


## Andyko

, ,      ,  ;

----------


## 34

> , ,      ,  ;


.420   "  "   .

----------


## .

*34*,     . ,      ,    :Wink:

----------


## 34

> *34*,     . ,      ,


 .   .

----------


## .

.   -   .   ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 34

:Demonstration:  :1:

----------


## irinik

.      15%   ,      ,     .        ( ,  ). ,       :
1.        .
2.        .
3.              .
4.        ,     ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## irinik

> ?

----------


## .

, 
     ,      .

----------


## irinik

> , 
>      ,      .


   . .

----------

!       60.24.,        71.21.1    ?

             ..  .   "0".       ,    .      ,     .  ?    ((

----------


## .

.

----------

!

----------


## Globo

!! ,        :    ?

----------


## Andyko

,      -

----------


## Globo

.       ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Globo

))  ,    ,       ,  "",     .            ,     ,

----------


## fluffy

> ,


  :yes: 
60.24.1

----------


## fluffy

> ,      -

----------


## Globo

!!!

----------

> ?  ,  ,   ( -   )    .      ( ),   ( ).     .   ,        .      , ..       .      .,   .


    ,         .  !!!!         ....          ? :Redface:

----------

> ,         .  !!!!         .... ?


   .       .  ,  - -    .     .

----------

, .
     ( ),     ?

----------


## .

.   ""  .    ,  .       .       20 ?

----------

> .   ""  .    ,  .       .       20 ?


   20.
  ,            ,?
        ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


.

----------

> *34*,            ,              .     . 
>        .   ?


  .,   ,        ?

----------


## .

.     ?

----------

> .


  .      (   )   ,      .

----------


## .

> .      (   )


   .         ?

----------

> .         ?


 ..       ,  .

----------


## .



----------

> 


                       . ,     .

----------


## 34

> .,   ,        ?


.  :   03-03-06/1/780  01.12.2009 /  / . 1  2009 . N 03-03-061780.doc

----------


## .

.       :Wink:

----------


## 999

! , , :         6%.       ( 60.24).      3   ,   +       866 .  (     4 .).    ,     ,        6%,        ,    .                     +  -      .  , ,  ?

----------


## .

*999*,        .     .   ,   .     . ,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## 999

:
1)             ?
2)    ,       (..        )?        ?

----------


## efreytor

1) 
2)  ...           ,       .

----------


## 999

*efreytor*,     .   , ,        ?           6%  ?      ?  ,    ?

----------


## 34

> *efreytor*,     .   , ,        ?           6%  ?      ?  ,    ?


  5     . 
    24001,      .

----------


## 34

> 5     . 
> _  24001_,      .


 -  N -2 "                  ";

----------


## 999

*34*, !              ,     6%       ( 1 , 9   ), ?    ,         ?          ,    ( !

----------


## efreytor

.(    )
        ?  :Embarrassment: 
    ?      .

----------


## 34

> *34*,              ,     6%       ( 1 , 9   ), ?


       .

----------


## 999

!   ) -    !

----------


## 999

! , :       3     ,     5 . , ,     ?   ?     ,    - ?       2  1?  !

----------


## .

5    ?         .  .      (        :Smilie: )    ?       .        .  -

----------


## 999

,     5.08       05.08.10. *.*,  !    ,             4 ?

----------

> 4 ?

----------


## 999

,   )

----------

> .
>   .  ,    :
> -     ( 60.24),   .       .    ,    -     ?         -                ? 
>    .


  ,      ,    -   ))

----------


## .

,     .    ,  ,

----------

> ,     .    ,  ,


 :Smilie: ,   "",     ! :Wink:

----------


## Pumba

!
  , ,  , .
  ,      ( ).
       :           ?

  :
1.      ,   ,  ,       .?
2.         ,           ?
3. -   (  6% ),           ?

!!!!!

----------


## 34

> !
>   , ,  , .
>   ,      ( ).
>        :           ?
> 
>   :
> 1.      ,   ,  ,       .?
> 2.         ,           ?
> 3. -   (  6% ),           ?
> ...


   -    .        .

1  
3  -   5

----------


## efreytor

> 2.         ,           ?


    .      ,     ...           .     .

----------

> .      ,     ...           .     .


..     ?

----------

-,        60.24.   ,    63.40  .   ,   , -       , ,  ?   ,  ( 4   ) ,   , .

----------


## .

.        .
     ,

----------

, ..,     ,   ,      ,           , (    )   ,        24001  5      -?   - ?

----------


## .

- .  2009 .    ,

----------

.   .  . 
1 . , 2   .. +        .     3 .  -         .     ?

----------


## .

> .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 34

> .   .  . 
> 1 . , 2   .. +        .     3 .  -         .     ?


   . (        )

----------

,  .

----------

.  ,     ,      ... .    .   ?

----------


## Andyko

**,            ?     ?

----------

.              ,     .

----------


## .

,      .       -

----------

.

----------

!
       60.24,        ?
!

----------


## Andyko

;
   - ;
  , ..

----------

!!! ,         ?  ,   ., ,   ,   .   !!!

----------


## efreytor

2

----------

> ;
>    - ;
>   , ..


   ,    . ,    ,    . 
 ..      ,     . :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## efreytor

?             .       ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 34

> ,    . ,    ,    . 
>  ..      ,     .


   . (        ,   )

----------

,    ,  .     ,  ,   .     60.24 ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,      -?

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

!
      .
   ,      -     .  ( )        ,       .  -       5          ?

----------


## EugeneD

-     !      - *"   "*.  ?

----------

,  !
    -      " " -  - ?

----------


## EugeneD

1)   - ... 2)    ,     ,  . ,       ,     .     - , ,  ! , ...

----------


## kohska_mr

> ,      . ,  .       ,      .    .         /. ,   ,    , . /     ,           / .    ,       ,     ,     !  .    !


, , -           (   !), ! 
         .     ,      ,   ,    ....
      - ,     ,     )))))
  -,  ..        (100 .)  ....
  -   ?)

----------


## kohska_mr

> . (        )


 :        (  -   ),       -     -     ()???

----------


## 34

> :        (  -   ),       -     -     ()???


1.     -    (      )
2.    , . .        -

----------

> 1)   - ... 2)    ,     ,  . ,       ,     .     - , ,  ! , ...


 !       .  :Smilie:

----------

!  .    ,   ,      ,.    .              ?

----------


## 34

-      .
  5

----------

!!!    ,     (((,   .   ?

----------


## 34

> !!!    ,     (((,   .   ?


        ,   .         (     )      .         -,     .

----------

.    ,      . .          ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,    .   !

----------


## 34

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BA%D0%BE%D0%B2

----------


## EugeneD

> .    ,      . .          ,   ?


   ,   !

----------

(     ),   30.11      01.01.2011

----------

!
, ,          ?  " "   ,  "  "?
                  " "?

----------


## .

-       .     .

----------

! 
, .     ,        ().    ,     ,       .   ,    ,      ?  .  :Wink:

----------


## aneliks

(,   .)   ?
, ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## efreytor

> ?  .


         ..     ..

----------


## aneliks

(,   .)   ?
, ,     ?




> 


       ?    ?

..         ?

----------


## aneliks

...
         ,        ()?

----------


## 34

> ()?

----------


## Andyko

*aneliks*,

----------


## .

.
,                -  ,        ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

> ?


     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

.

----------


## usovet

:     .     . ,     / .       ? (   ?),        (,    .).  -    -...    ?  ()      ????          (      )   ,   ..???

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,



> ()      ?


 


>

----------


## usovet

,   -12  2- . (  )  .   ,     - .    .              ?

----------


## 34

-  ()         ,  ,  .
   . ,     .
 ,       ,          -.           .

----------


## 34

> .              ?



   ?

----------


## usovet

!      ,   .   !      .

----------


## Andyko

*usovet*,

----------


## 34

+   .

----------


## usovet

> *usovet*,


.      ,   .     . ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 34

> .      ,   .


    - .

----------


## usovet

> - .


 .   , -   .     . ?

----------

-    ,   ,     ()??

----------


## 34

> . ?


-  .

         .           .

----------


## 34

> -    ,   ,     ()??


 .    .   ?

----------

> .    .   ?


 !!!      ,    !

----------


## usovet

() -   .   ,   . !!!   !      / .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.      ,    ,   .     ,           .    ,      - ,  .      ,               ,      .     25        .   15       (+)    ?     ,        ?
        ?     ?  ,  .

----------

,       ,   .

----------

> 


 ""   "  "?



> 





> ,


     ,    ,    ,  



> ?


   ,        -      



> 15       (+)


 ?   /?  ,     ?

----------

? ,  .    6%

"     ,    ,    ,  "

       ?         ,  ?        ?

"   ,        -      "

,       ?      15% (+),     ?

" ?   /?  ,     ?"

    ,   .   ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------

,  - ,    :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
 :
   ,  60.24 -    .
    -   (   )
        .,   .
1)     ?
2)        ? (  ,  )
3)     ?

 ,        :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

    ,   (   ,   ),   .

----------

1)          .     .
2)   ?    ,     .
3)    ?

----------

1)      ???   ?   ,         ???????   ?   .   ( )  -             ?    .      

2)   ,       ( ) . 
      -       ,         :Wow: .           ,     .

3)   ...      ,     -   .   ,   ,  -  , ..   .
,     - 12    -   -   ?     ?

----------


## 34

> 1)      ???   ?   ,         ???????   ? 
> 
> 2)   ,       ( ) . 
> 
> 
> 3)   ...      ,     -   .


1)    (.36  )   .       .

2)       .

3)      ?

----------

-.
 .
  ,      (         )     .   .   ,      .

        -   ,       ?  ..      ,     1   ?   -  ,    ?

.

----------


## Andyko

40

----------


## BICC

6%,  -  .         .   ,  ,      .      63.4 "-  ".     ?      ?

----------


## BICC

,     ,                     .     ,     ,       ,   .     -    .  ,     ,    :Redface:

----------

.    :   6%  ,   .      .    - .:
-     (  63.40)?
-    :       ,   -.                 ???
-     -    ()   /.    -         ()  ?    ,    - ....

----------


## .

> 6%  ,


      ?     ?    150 ..    ?

----------

.,        ,  -    , ,      ...        ,   ,     -  -      ...           -          -      ....      ..  ...    ,    ...

----------

.,      
:
"   -         6% (  )         ,   - ?"

  -  ,   "

       ...

----------


## Andyko

*BICC*,

----------


## Andyko

**,   ?

----------


## Alexei

Andyko-  : 
    - .:
-     (  63.40)?
-    :      ,   -.                 ???
-     -    ()   /.    -         ()  ?

   63.40    ????

----------


## Andyko

> (  63.40)?


   ,   



> :      ,   -


,     ;     



> -    ()   /.    -         ()  ?


   ,  -  ,       ;    /,

----------


## Alexei

Andyko   ,   (      )             ?

          ,     ?




> :      ,   -
> ,     ;


      ?

                       ?

----------


## Andyko

> (      )             ?






> ?






> ?


   5                 ;

----------


## BICC

*Andyko*,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexei

> (      )             ?


     ?

----------


## Alexei

> 5                 ;       
> __________________

----------


## .

?   ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexei

..   ...  :Embarrassment: ....    ????

----------


## .

*Alexei* ,  -     ,

----------


## Alexei

,            ....     ....                     ?

----------


## .

,     .                 .           .
 -3.

----------

.    ,  , .. ,     ,    .                 ?

----------


## Alexei

..,      ????     ,            ...  ..        ..           /,    ???          - ""        / ,          ....          ???

----------


## Alexei

,       ???       ..  ,            ..    ...         ???      ???

----------


## .

> ,       ??


    ,    ? 
     .           :Frown:

----------

> ,       ???       ..  ,            ..    ...         ???      ???


    .    ,     ,        ,     .    ,        ,   ,  ,  ,  ,    .      ,     ,     25     -      .

----------

> .


  ,            ,   ,               .

----------


## Alexei

.,       -   


> -     -    ()   /.    -         ()  ?

----------


## .

> ,


       .   .



> -


    ,    ,  .

----------

> .   .


        ,     ?      ...
    ,    ,                 ?

----------


## Alexei

*.*,  , =???         ?

----------


## .

,     -        :Frown:

----------


## .

> ., , =???         ?


         6%?

----------


## Alexei

*.*,    ))))

----------

> ,     -


    ,    ,  .    ,       .    ,   3      ,        .

----------

> ,    ,  .    ,       .    ,   3      ,        .


    :
- 
-   
-       / .
       .

----------

> :
> - 
> -   
> -       / .
>        .


  .     ?   -,     ,    ,        ,       .  , ,  ,    ,    :Smilie:       ,  . 
    -    ? :Smilie:       ?   ?   ,    ,        .        .

----------

> ?


       .    ,       .

,         ,  .
    .

----------

> ,         ,  .
>     .


   ,   ...           ,          ,       ,      ?        1  ,     ,     ...  ,  , ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## wererabbit

,  63.40   6% ?

----------


## Andyko

,         26.2

----------


## Olen'ka

!
   )))... .
. . . 
     .         (  ).   ...    .
1.       ?
2.  ...,  , ,  - ...,        -  ?

----------


## .

1.   ?      
2.    .

----------


## Olen'ka

,        ...    ... :-).     ,    ,     2011.        ?((((

----------


## .

> ,        ...


   ?      ?  
   ,

----------

,      :
   .    .     .   ?      ?

----------


## .

, .

----------

.       .     .

----------

P.S. , (    ,     )     28.12.10 432-      .8).    .8).?

----------

.    63.40         .  .        (.)      (),     .          .    - .             ?

----------

> .    63.40         .  .        (.)      (),     .          .    - .             ?


    ,   ,  ,   60.24  .    ,    .    .      ,          63.40,  ,              3-.           .     ,    .

----------

> (),     .          .    - .             ?


 .      .    .    ,   .       .

----------


## 34

63.40   ,    .     ** .

"..          .    - .."         .

----------

> ,   ,  ,   60.24  .    ,    .    .      ,          63.40,  ,              3-.           .     ,    .


,  -    60.24  ,   -    63.40. 

  3-   60.24,  63.40.

      ,          2009.    ,       .  .    2009.          .119        .   .    ,      .   .     1000.   .   . . ,    ,    .  ,    1000. ,       ,           .     .    ,   ,     ,                        .   ,      100.  .,        .   ,   --    -.

----------

63.40       ,  60.24   .

----------


## 34

> 63.40       ,  60.24   .


   ,       .

----------

> ,       .


  63.40  , 60.24 . 
  ,   ,   60.24       ,     .     .    ,     ,   2       ,  4    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 34

> 63.40  , 60.24 . 
>   ,   ,   60.24       ,     .     .    ,     ,   2       ,  4    ,


      ,        :  .       63.40          -     .     .

----------

> ,        :  .       63.40          -     .     .


  :Smilie:     ,      :Smilie:    , ,         ?  :Smilie:

----------

"   "  60.24 ,     (   )  .,      ,    2 .       ( 2 ).          /.     .    (   -)         ,      ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ;

----------

.       .    .    .  .     .      .    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 34

> .       .    .    .  .     .      .    ?


      .

----------


## xyliganka

.,   -       ,        ,   .      ?

----------

!       ?   ?

----------


## 34

> !       ?   ?



1)    ( , ,   )
2)    - -          .
3)      .

----------

! :Dezl:

----------

.                .?

----------


## .

> .,   -       ,        ,   .      ?


     20.

----------

,     .
1.      .       ( )   , ..      .     .    60.24, ?  , ?
2.       ( )           ,      . ..    ,         .     ?       ,   .  -  ?
3.      -    ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  ?
2. ; 
3.

----------



----------

,   .2     ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------

!       :Big Grin:

----------

, ,  .2    ?

----------


## -

,      .   .   ? 
1. .63.40    (-6%     ) -     ?    -     .   ?
2.  . 60.24., 29.22.,29.40, 29.40     .      .            ?     "" ?
       .2          ?    ?
,   .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  5    ;
  ,   

 ,

----------

